# Brown Skin Beauties! Enjoy the Photos!



## LOVECHIC (Oct 15, 2005)

*Halle Berrry*







*Maia Campbell*






*Gabrielle Union*






*Thandie Newton*






*Beyonce*






*Stacey Dash*






*Kent Masters King*






*K.D. Aubert*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 15, 2005)

*Flawless skin and makeup! Aren't they BEAUTIFUL! :icon_love *


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 16, 2005)

They are all so beautiful and exquisite!! I think Thandie Newton is so delicate and exotic. And the last two, Kent Masters King and K.D. Aubert are breathtaking..I've never heard/seen them before..are they models?

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* They are all so beautiful and exquisite!! I think Thandie Newton is so delicate and exotic. And the last two, Kent Masters King and K.D. Aubert are breathtaking..I've never heard/seen them before..are they models? 
Thanks for posting the pics!

*First of all, let me say the main thing that I LOVE about mut is that everyone here appreciates everyone! The ladies here openly accepts women of colour with no problem and knows alot about makeup for us as well. I've lurked at a couple sites, and they were so negative about Black women






! I'm so glad I found this mut! I LOVE Y'all!:icon_love **Nicolet, Kent Masters King is an actress, and K.D. Aubert is a model turned actress. You would not believe how old they are. Kent is 32, and K.D. is 27 ! They look so much younger! Very pretty!*


----------



## Liz (Oct 16, 2005)

they're all very pretty!! i think thandie newton is in the movie "crash" that i watched last night





I'm/we're glad that you like mut



we welcome and appreciate all members, except any psychos and drama people. lol.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* they're all very pretty!! i think thandie newton is in the movie "crash" that i watched last night




I'm/we're glad that you like mut



we welcome and appreciate all members, except any psychos and drama people. lol.

*(((HUGS))) Thanks, Liz! I'm glad you like the pics! Yeah, I don't like "TROLLS" either! *


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2005)

They are all beautiful women indeed. I especially like K.D. Aubert. She's hot!


----------



## Leony (Oct 16, 2005)

They are all gorgeous and sexy!


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 16, 2005)

Ya Ya from America's Next Top Model

Jill Marie Jones from Gilfriends


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 16, 2005)

Darn - these women are all beautiful women! Yes, beauty comes in EVERY color, shape and size. My best gf is Jamaican like myself but of African descent and she puts me to shame because she is beautiful inside and out. Then again, I am the lucky one to have a group of friends comprised of all colors and nationalities - much like a mini U.N. It's not about color - it's about soul. The ladies on this site have MAJOR soul! Kudos to this site!

Thx for the pics of these beautiful ladies!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 16, 2005)

all of those ladies are beautiful you sould of included yourself on there to


----------



## Cirean (Oct 16, 2005)

Kelly Rowland should be on this list! Sorry Beyonce but she's my favorite


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 16, 2005)

"Black doesn't crack" Skin that is

thanks goodness for melanin my mother is late 50's she looks late 30's early 40's.


----------



## canelita (Oct 16, 2005)

They all look gorgeous.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 16, 2005)

OMFG!! How ridiculously beautiful are these women? What is it about that lovely color of brown skin that makes you ladies utterly GLOW!! And you guys dpon't even have to do anything about it!

That just kills me! And I LOOOOVE Thandie Newton!! She is an amazing actress and sooo beautiful!! Those last two ladies I am not familiar with but they are stunning! ALL of them are stunning!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 16, 2005)

Trisha I found out Thandie Newton is a mix of Zimbabwean and British (mom is Z, dad is B) ... And she was born in Zimbabwe...


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Wow they all look great! I've never heard of K.D. Aubert before though, but I really like the way she looks! *Me too! I love the way she looks! She's unique!*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* OMFG!! How ridiculously beautiful are these women? *What is it about that lovely color of brown skin that makes you ladies utterly* *GLOW!!* And you guys dpon't even have to do anything about it!
That just kills me! And I LOOOOVE Thandie Newton!! She is an amazing actress and sooo beautiful!! *Those last two ladies I am not familiar with but* *they are stunning!* ALL of them are stunning!!

*Thanks, Girl. What a nice thing to say! :icon_love **And yeah, Kent Masters King is so beautiful. I think she's so under rated. She's one of the most beautiful ladies I've ever seen.*


----------



## Joyeuux (Oct 17, 2005)

I love Alek Wek!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* "Black doesn't crack" Skin that isthanks goodness for melanin my mother is late 50's she looks late 30's early 40's.

Aint that the truth, Ruth!! 
Darker skinned people do not show their age and are very fortunate.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Trisha I found out Thandie Newton is a mix of Zimbabwean and British (mom is Z, dad is B) ... And she was born in Zimbabwe... *Her Mom is an African princess!*


----------



## Joyeuux (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Thandie is gorgeous, does anyone know what her ethnicity is?
Also Gabrielle Unions skin looks amazing!

All the pics are beautiful!

Thandie Newton is Zimbabwean/British.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 17, 2005)

*Liya Kebede (Ethiopian)*







*Lana Ogilvie*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't see the last two but the first two are beautiful!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I can't see the last two but the first two are beautiful! *Lisa, I will be right back to fix the pic!



*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 17, 2005)

*Maia Campbell*






*Jessica White*






*Yasmine Warsame ( Somalian)*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 17, 2005)

*FIXED!



*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 17, 2005)

*Liya is the first Black women to model Estee Lauder cosmetics.



*

*Jessica White, and Yasmine Warsame are both models.*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 17, 2005)

*Lisa, Thanks for showing us Brown Sugar Babes some LUV!*


----------



## Marisol (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't forget Grace Jones.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 17, 2005)

This is the best thread EVER!! This is exactly what makes this forum so awesome!! I mean really look at the responses that are coming up here... Nothing mean like I have seen on too many other forums, nothing snippy about these gorgeous women!!

Just complete acknowledgement of how beautiful they are and women of color in general!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* This is the best thread EVER!! This is exactly what makes this forum so awesome!! I mean really look at the responses that are coming up here... Nothing mean like I have seen on too many other forums, nothing snippy about these gorgeous women!!
Just complete acknowledgement of how beautiful they are and women of color in general!

*You are getting a Big (((HUG))) and Kiss for that comment! :icon_love Luv ya, MACGodess!*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 18, 2005)

*Aaliyah!!! So Beautiful!*






*Bianca Lawson*

http://tinypic.com/eqsgsy.jpg.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 18, 2005)

*The Beautiful Aaliyah!*






*Jessica White (again)*






*K.D. Aubert (again, in black dress)*


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Darn - these women are all beautiful women! Yes, beauty comes in EVERY color, shape and size. My best gf is Jamaican like myself but of African descent and she puts me to shame because she is beautiful inside and out. Then again, I am the lucky one to have a group of friends comprised of all colors and nationalities - much like a mini U.N. It's not about color - it's about soul. The ladies on this site have MAJOR soul! Kudos to this site!Thx for the pics of these beautiful ladies!

Me too Rosie, I feel lucky to found this community.
You know people in Japan, are more interested in fair skin rather than tanned, brown golden skin.

Most of Japanese people here, are crazy with whitening products. I have pretty olive brown skin, and sometimes I feel so uncomfortable when I go out to Japanese Spas which are full with Asian fair skin ladies, and they all look at me and they probably talking about my skin.

Maybe I'm just paranoid because I got many unpleasant respond here about my skin color.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 18, 2005)

I think all these women are extremely beautiful and talented.



Thanks for posting.


----------



## karrieann (Oct 18, 2005)

all of these women are *absolutely* *stunning*. As are all the women on this website. Beauty is in every single one of us. Every color, every country, religion, gender, age, .....

It really is what makes mut the greatest place. All the most beautiful women, inside _and _outside are here.

*I love mut! :icon_love*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* all of these women are *absolutely* *stunning*. As are all the women on this website. Beauty is in every single one of us. Every color, every country, religion, gender, age, .....
It really is what makes mut the greatest place. All the most beautiful women, inside _and _outside are here.

*I love mut! :icon_love*

*I totally agree!



*


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *The Beautiful Aaliyah!*





*Jessica White (again)*






*K.D. Aubert (again, in black dress)*











LoveChic - all of these ladies are so drop dead gorgeous, but I just love K.D. Aubert. She is so beautiful!! Her eyes are amazing.


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Me too Rosie, I feel lucky to found this community.
You know people in Japan, are more interested in fair skin rather than tanned, brown golden skin.

Most of Japanese people here, are crazy with whitening products. I have pretty olive brown skin, and sometimes I feel so uncomfortable when I go out to Japanese Spas which are full with Asian fair skin ladies, and they all look at me and they probably talking about my skin.

Maybe I'm just paranoid because I got many unpleasant respond here about my skin color.





Leony - you have such an beautiful olive complexion..I can't imagine anyone giving you an unpleasant response about your skin color. I just don't get it with skin color..why it's an issue in the first place. I am olive skinned, too, but quite fair, so when I was young I would lay out and tan myself to get darker. My dad, whose dutch-indonesian and dark skinned would just shake his head at me and smile. On the other hand, my girlfriend, from the Phillipines uses this skin bleaching stuff to make her skin whiter. I am so confused by this because her skin is so beautiful the way God made her. 
I am finally at peace with my fair complexion...after all that bad sun exposure. People come in all different shapes and colors..there's beauty in all of us.


----------



## Leony (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Leony - you have such an beautiful olive complexion..I can't imagine anyone giving you an unpleasant response about your skin color. I just don't get it with skin color..why it's an issue in the first place. I am olive skinned, too, but quite fair, so when I was young I would lay out and tan myself to get darker. My dad, whose dutch-indonesian and dark skinned would just shake his head at me and smile. On the other hand, my girlfriend, from the Phillipines uses this skin bleaching stuff to make her skin whiter. I am so confused by this because her skin is so beautiful the way God made her. 
I am finally at peace with my fair complexion...after all that bad sun exposure. People come in all different shapes and colors..there's beauty in all of us.

Thank you for making me feel better Nicolet




I had my husband's niece asked me about my skin, she asked why I have dark skinned.

I can't explain it to her hahha, I was speachless lol. Her mom my sister in-law has this Asian fairest skin ever, just so pale. And she always wrapped her body from head to toes when she go outside and carried a parasol wherever she goes. Not to mentioned her whitening products she bought once a week.

I have mixed blood too Nicolet, Chinese-Persian and Dutch-Indonesian.

My mom is Persian-Chinese, My father is Dutch-Indonesian.

I just don't feel comfortable when they talk about skin color here in Japan.

And yes Msfashionguru, most Japanese here are so fond with European life cultures.

I love European and American cultures as well, just don't mention about skin color, I get really sensitive when it's come to skin color conversations here in Japan.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 19, 2005)

*I'm so glad so many of you are enjoying this thread! *


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* LoveChic - all of these ladies are so drop dead gorgeous, but I just love K.D. Aubert. She is so beautiful!! Her eyes are amazing. *Yes, she is VERY, VERY Beautiful! I wish Hollywood would reconize her more! This face NEEDS to be seen by the world!LOL!*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 19, 2005)

*K.D. has beautiful features. Full lips, High cheeks, and her green eyes against her warm skin tone is just amazing!!!*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 19, 2005)

*Stacey Dash (again)*











*Bianca Lawson (again)*


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 19, 2005)

Stacey Dash was born in the Bronx, New York, on January 20, 1966


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 19, 2005)

These women are all stunning!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Oh I just remembered, Stacey Dash was a lot older than the rest of the cast on "Clueless", wasn't she? But she still looked so young and gorgeous! Even now, she doesn't look like she's aged much! *She looks great at 39 years old! Gorgeous!*


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 20, 2005)

Here's another "Brown Skin Beauty" who's been around for a bit..

Angela Bassett.

I just love her high cheekbones and flawless complexion. She's such a class act.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Ooh good choice Nicole, Angela Basset is gorgeous!!! *Yes, I love her bone structure!*


----------



## QuePasa (Oct 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* "Black doesn't crack" Skin that isthanks goodness for melanin my mother is late 50's she looks late 30's early 40's.

say it again!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 23, 2005)

All the ladies posted are so beautiful, I yearn for their smooth flawless skin all over lol.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Beautiful post!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 25, 2005)

*Thanks, Lipgloss and shygirl. I will be adding more pictures. Glad you are enjoying the pics!*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 1, 2005)

*Nicole Ari Parker*

*



*


----------



## elljmz (Nov 1, 2005)

All really beautiful ladies. Don't you think K.D.Aubert looks quite similiar to Angelina Jolie? Check out her facial features -eyes, lips and nose. Cheekbones too for that matter.


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 1, 2005)

I had to look twice at Lana Ogilvie, I actually thought it was Cameron Diaz with a wig on. hahah

All these women are gorgeous. My fav has always been Halle Berry, she has always been so classy.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* All really beautiful ladies. Don't you think K.D.Aubert looks quite similiar to Angelina Jolie? Check out her facial features -eyes, lips and nose. Cheekbones too for that matter. *It's funny you should ask cause they do call her the Black Angelina! She's even said it herself!*


----------



## ChiQT (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *First of all, let me say the main thing that I LOVE about mut is that everyone here appreciates everyone! The ladies here openly accepts women of colour with no problem and knows alot about makeup for us as well. I've lurked at a couple sites, and they were so negative about Black women






! **!* Most non-crazy people recognize beauty regardless of color...



I've passed through some crazy sites myself...MUT is a nice fit for me...





Very Nice Post!


----------



## karrieann (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *She looks great at 39 years old! Gorgeous!* This is in regards to Stacey Dash.
She looks amazing!!! She so could pass for *19 years old!!!*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ChiQT* Most non-crazy people recognize beauty regardless of color...




I've passed through some crazy sites myself...MUT is a nice fit for me...





Very Nice Post!





*When I found MUT I was Jumping for JOY!!! A Beautiful Place!



*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* This is in regards to Stacey Dash.
She looks amazing!!! She so could pass for *19 years old!!!*

*Yes, She could pass for a college freshman!*


----------



## azul11 (Dec 31, 2006)

beautiful pics.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 31, 2006)

i think thandie newton is gorgeous!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 31, 2006)

how about Garcelle Beauvais?

I think she is so pretty!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you for making me feel better Nicolet



I had my husband's niece asked me about my skin, she asked why I have dark skinned.

I can't explain it to her hahha, I was speachless lol. Her mom my sister in-law has this Asian fairest skin ever, just so pale. And she always wrapped her body from head to toes when she go outside and carried a parasol wherever she goes. Not to mentioned her whitening products she bought once a week.

I have mixed blood too Nicolet, Chinese-Persian and Dutch-Indonesian.

My mom is Persian-Chinese, My father is Dutch-Indonesian.

I just don't feel comfortable when they talk about skin color here in Japan.

And yes Msfashionguru, most Japanese here are so fond with European life cultures.

I love European and American cultures as well, just don't mention about skin color, I get really sensitive when it's come to skin color conversations here in Japan.

Leony, sorry to hear that you were in uncomfortable situations.

But trust me, those people who care about skin colour, that's because they are country people and narrow minded. they don't know rest of the world!

Here in Tokyo, it's such a melting pot. most of my friends go out with black guys or married! and they are frequent visitor of tanning bed because they want to get tanned as possible! Urban culture is so popular for young people in Tokyo, skin colour isn't a big deal.

Maybe you shoud move to Tokyo


----------



## EbonyStarr55 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread, LoveChic. You have posted many of my faves.


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 7, 2007)

*I think Amerie is pretty sexy!*


----------



## ulolabels (Jan 7, 2007)

How beautiful they look!


----------



## foxybronx (Jan 7, 2007)

Great Thread!!

Remember Rudy from the Cosby's?
















Farrah Franklin

From Destinys CHild











kenya moore






Jada Pinkett






Malinda Williams






Nia Long






Angela Bassett


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 11, 2007)

How about *Mya*? I always enjoy her music video.


----------



## Leony (Jan 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sushi-gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Leony, sorry to hear that you were in uncomfortable situations.But trust me, those people who care about skin colour, that's because they are country people and narrow minded. they don't know rest of the world!

Here in Tokyo, it's such a melting pot. most of my friends go out with black guys or married! and they are frequent visitor of tanning bed because they want to get tanned as possible! Urban culture is so popular for young people in Tokyo, skin colour isn't a big deal.

Maybe you shoud move to Tokyo





LOL, this thread is old lol.Thanks Mika! I have to agree with you. I wish I live in bigger city! That's why I love love visiting big cities in Japan! lol

I can't stand it here every time I go to Onsen or swimming pool they just stared at me. Not sure what they staring at tho, just don't like it when people staring at me lol. Maybe it's because I'm foreigner, that's my positive thought lol.

Gah, Kochi is just soo inaka!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,

Great pics. I love the ones of Jada and Malinda.


----------



## triciamichelle (Jan 15, 2007)

Oooh, I want to join to fun!

The first pic is model Shakara Ledard. She's so pretty and I love her hair! The second pic is model Lisa Butler. Even though, I know her skin is airbrushed, I still like it and I like her eyelashes too. And the last is pic is another of Shakara...


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 15, 2007)

^^^She's really pretty I see her everywhere and always wondered who she was!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

they're not brown skinned they're just black

the only one in that list with some melanin is gabrielle...she's hot


----------



## triciamichelle (Jan 21, 2007)

How does them being Black negate their brown skin? That doesn't make sense at all.

Also, I would like to note that Amerie is Asian/Black so she isn't "just Black." She's a brown skinned Asian/Black woman who is beautiful. Now, we can all agree the the thread is properly titled.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Stacey Dash was born in the Bronx, New York, on January 20, 1966






are you serious???she looks 21 no lie

Originally Posted by *triciamichelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How does them being Black negate their brown skin? That doesn't make sense at all.
Also, I would like to note that Amerie is Asian/Black so she isn't "just Black." She's a brown skinned Asian/Black woman who is beautiful. Now, we can all agree the the thread is properly titled.

their skin isn't brown its like light caramelbut they're still black women

brown is brown

those women aren't brown

but they are beautiful though


----------



## triciamichelle (Jan 21, 2007)

Umm, caramel is a shade of brown... But I agree they are beautiful.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *triciamichelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Umm, caramel is a shade of brown... But I agree they are beautiful. welll...that's like saying gray=black since gray is a shade of blackbut you say to-mate-o i say to-mah-toe lol


----------



## triciamichelle (Jan 21, 2007)

Rephrase: caramel is defined as brown.

Quote:
carÂ·aÂ·mel









 /ˈkÃ¦r



ə



məl, -ˌmɛl, ˈkɑr



məl/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[*kar*-_uh_-m_uh_



l, -mel, *kahr*-m_uh_



l] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation â€“noun 1.a liquid made by cooking sugar until it changes color, used for coloring and flavoring food. 2.a kind of chewy candy, commonly in small blocks, made from sugar, butter, milk, etc. 3.*a yellowish brown or tan color.* And the definition of brown definitely extends to these ladies.

Quote:
brown






http://cache.lexico.com/g/d/speaker.gif /braʊn/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[broun] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation noun, adjective, -er, -est, verb â€“noun 1.a dark tertiary color with a yellowish or reddish hue. 2.a person whose skin has a dusky or *light-brown pigmentation*. And gray is a color in its own right whereas caramel is usually used to describe a type of brown. So back to square one: I would say this thread is aptly titled. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif And if we want to get more technical, these women would be caramel because of a lack of of the color Black. Honestly, I'm surprised by what you're saying because many Black people don't like to be called Black because their skin is brown...
ETA: "many Black people" &lt;- I mean I've heard that used as an argument against being called Black instead of AA.


----------

